# Ziyech vicinissimo all'Ajax.



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2022)

Come riporta CM.com, Hakim Ziyech é sempre più vicino all’Ajax.
L'affare con il Chelsea sarà concluso appena sarà definito l'accordo tra Ajax e Manchester Utd per Antony.


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta CM.com, Hakim Ziyech é sempre più vicino all’Ajax.
> L'affare con il Chelsea sarà concluso appena sarà definito l'accordo tra Ajax e Manchester Utd per Antony.


Dormiamo dormiamo …

Maldini!?!? Dove sei?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Agosto 2022)

Anche questo andato. Oh ma mai uno ne prendiamo. Andiamo pure avanti con i due cessi sulla dx


----------



## LukeLike (27 Agosto 2022)

Strano, in Inghilterra parlano di trattativa saltata per le richieste del Chelsea per Ziyech (circa 40 milioni) e di Ajax che avrebbe rifiutato 90 milioni dallo United per Antony.


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta CM.com, Hakim Ziyech é sempre più vicino all’Ajax.
> L'affare con il Chelsea sarà concluso appena sarà definito l'accordo tra Ajax e Manchester Utd per Antony.


Halma, arrivano tutti.


----------



## kipstar (27 Agosto 2022)

mai creduto a ziyech.....perchè mi è chiaro quali profili cerchiamo: giovani di talento con stipendio basso .... che possano essere un patrimonio per il club e che alla peggio possano anche essere rivenduti. se ci fanno vincere anche meglio....
oppure parametri zero .... di una certa età... che possano venire al giusto compenso....
per tenere il monte ingaggi all'interno di un certo range.


e ziyech non mi pare che rientri tra questi.....

imho


----------



## Igniorante (27 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Strano, in Inghilterra parlano di trattativa saltata per le richieste del Chelsea per Ziyech (circa 40 milioni) e di Ajax che avrebbe rifiutato 90 milioni dallo United per Antony.



Proprio lo stesso scenario, sì
LOL


----------



## luigi221 (27 Agosto 2022)

Ziyek all'ajax e'saltato , non lo davano gratis e neanche in prestito. E lo stipendio era anche un problema. L'ajax ha inoltre fatto sapere che non vendera'Antony.


----------



## Albijol (27 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta CM.com, Hakim Ziyech é sempre più vicino all’Ajax.
> L'affare con il Chelsea sarà concluso appena sarà definito l'accordo tra Ajax e Manchester Utd per Antony.


Sarebbe veramente grave.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta CM.com, Hakim Ziyech é sempre più vicino all’Ajax.
> L'affare con il Chelsea sarà concluso appena sarà definito l'accordo tra Ajax e Manchester Utd per Antony.


gli è piaciuto il brogetto


----------



## Swaitak (27 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Halma, arrivano tutti.


bisogna vedere cosa sono questi ''tutti''..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Agosto 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Dormiamo dormiamo …
> 
> Maldini!?!? Dove sei?



Abbiamo 2 NON dirigenti che passano l'estate ad ibiza anzichè sulla scrivania.
Direte..."esiste lo smartworkinghhhh1!1!", ed infatti si vedono i risultati ottenuti in questa estate.

E che nessuno salti fuori con la storiella del budget perchè come abbiamo preso Origi a 0€ potevamo prendere anche un fottuto centrocampista a p0. Soprattutto visto e considerato che da gennaio (se non prima) era sicuro l'addio di Kessie.
Ci toccherà soffrire ancora in un campionato che, con qualche acquisto mirato, si poteva nuovamente vincere con la pipa in bocca.


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 2 NON dirigenti che passano l'estate ad ibiza anzichè sulla scrivania.
> Direte..."esiste lo smartworkinghhhh1!1!", ed infatti si vedono i risultati ottenuti in questa estate.
> 
> E che nessuno salti fuori con la storiella del budget perchè come abbiamo preso Origi a 0€ potevamo prendere anche un fottuto centrocampista a p0. Soprattutto visto e considerato che da gennaio (se non prima) era sicuro l'addio di Kessie.
> Ci toccherà soffrire ancora in un campionato che, con qualche acquisto mirato, si poteva nuovamente vincere con la pipa in bocca.


Questa cosa di Ibiza è un po' sfuggita di mano


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Questa cosa di Ibiza è un po' sfuggita di mano



E' un mio tarlo fisso


----------



## sunburn (27 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Halma, arrivano tutti.


“Non possiamo competere coi ricavi dell’eredivisie che alterano il mercato”.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta CM.com, Hakim Ziyech é sempre più vicino all’Ajax.
> L'affare con il Chelsea sarà concluso appena sarà definito l'accordo tra Ajax e Manchester Utd per Antony.


Va lì perché a differenza nostra lo pagano, con parte dei soldi di Antony


----------



## kekkopot (27 Agosto 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> mai creduto a ziyech.....perchè mi è chiaro quali profili cerchiamo: giovani di talento con stipendio basso .... che possano essere un patrimonio per il club *e che alla peggio possano anche essere rivenduti*. se ci fanno vincere anche meglio....
> oppure parametri zero .... di una certa età... che possano venire al giusto compenso....
> per tenere il monte ingaggi all'interno di un certo range.
> 
> ...


O persi a 0


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> “Non possiamo competere coi ricavi dell’eredivisie che alterano il mercato”.


Il mercato non è ancora iniz...gli altri cosa hanno compr...halma arrivano tutt...io mi fido di Paoloh


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il mercato non è ancora iniz...gli altri cosa hanno compr...halma arrivano tutt...io mi fido di Paoloh



Dimenticate la parte fondamentale :"Siamo in ritardo sul mercato, ma recupereremo"
Questo detto prima di buttare un mese intero per acquistare il solo CDK


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dimenticate la parte fondamentale :"Siamo in ritardo sul mercato, ma recupereremo"
> Questo detto prima di buttare un mese intero per acquistare il solo CDK


1 mese per il suo contratto ed 1 mese per dare al Club Bruges quanto chiedeva inizialmente. E mi vengono a raccontare che stanno lavorando bene e dobbiamo fidarci del garante.


----------



## Castolo79 (27 Agosto 2022)

Società e proprietà che fanno ridere mezza Europa...o forse tutta


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Agosto 2022)

Zyech 29 anni, fuori dalla nazionale per problemi comportamentali, flop clamoroso in Inghiterra (come 3/4 dei giocatori dell'Ajax), stipendio da 6 netti e richiesta da 30 milioni per il cartellino ma rimane il grande feticcio del mercato 2022/2023. Questo con il nostro progetto c entra meno di zero


----------



## danjr (27 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta CM.com, Hakim Ziyech é sempre più vicino all’Ajax.
> L'affare con il Chelsea sarà concluso appena sarà definito l'accordo tra Ajax e Manchester Utd per Antony.


Meno male! almeno non lo vedo piu' accostato al milan


----------



## danjr (27 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Zyech 29 anni, fuori dalla nazionale per problemi comportamentali, flop clamoroso in Inghiterra (come 3/4 dei giocatori dell'Ajax), stipendio da 6 netti e richiesta da 30 milioni per il cartellino ma rimane il grande feticcio del mercato 2022/2023. Questo con il nostro progetto c entra meno di zero


Finalmente uno che dice la verità su questo giocatore che qua dentro viene spacciato per una specie di Mahrez. è un sopravvalutato con stipendio da super top player quale non sarà mai. Un Ilicic che ha avuto la fortuna di giocare nell'Ajax che arrivò molto casualmente in semifinale di champions


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Finalmente uno che dice la verità su questo giocatore che qua dentro viene spacciato per una specie di Mahrez. è un sopravvalutato con stipendio da super top player quale non sarà mai. Un Ilicic che ha avuto la fortuna di giocare nell'Ajax che arrivò molto casualmente in semifinale di champions


Secondo me la verità è che un progetto tecnico costruttivo e propositivo resta nella mente e negli occhi di tutti : quanti calciatori di quell'ajax oggi godono ancora di stima e considerazione nonostante ultimi anni pessimi nel rendimento?

Il gioco è un rifugio e una vetrina.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Agosto 2022)

Fate bene a disprezzare Zyech, fortunatamente noi abbiamo il cesso d'oro Messias in grado di risolvere le partite da solo quando Leao, Theo, Tonali, Maignan [ecc.ecc] steccano.
Abbiamo una fascia destra da fare invidia a tutta la Serie A, Bundesliga, Premier, Ligue 1

Avete l'obiettività di un sasso.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Zyech 29 anni, fuori dalla nazionale per problemi comportamentali, flop clamoroso in Inghiterra (come 3/4 dei giocatori dell'Ajax), stipendio da 6 netti e richiesta da 30 milioni per il cartellino ma rimane il grande feticcio del mercato 2022/2023. Questo con il nostro progetto c entra meno di zero


Da quel lato io vorrei uno più forte nell'uno contro uno e nel dribbling sinceramente.

Ziyech è un giocatore con caratteristiche diverse.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sarebbe veramente grave.


in che senso?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Zyech 29 anni, fuori dalla nazionale per problemi comportamentali, flop clamoroso in Inghiterra (come 3/4 dei giocatori dell'Ajax), stipendio da 6 netti e richiesta da 30 milioni per il cartellino ma rimane il grande feticcio del mercato 2022/2023. Questo con il nostro progetto c entra meno di zero


E allora non lamentiamoci se a destra continuiamo ad avere giocatori non all’altezza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Zyech 29 anni, fuori dalla nazionale per problemi comportamentali, flop clamoroso in Inghiterra (come 3/4 dei giocatori dell'Ajax), stipendio da 6 netti e richiesta da 30 milioni per il cartellino ma rimane il grande feticcio del mercato 2022/2023. Questo con il nostro progetto c entra meno di zero


in carriera ha beccato 1 stagione.
dev'essere il cognome figo, un po' complicato ed esotico. 
con quel CH finale... che attira.


----------



## Albijol (27 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in che senso?


Sarebbe grave se andasse all Ajax per due banane o in prestito quando andiamo ancora in giro con Salamella


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sarebbe grave se andasse all Ajax per due banane o in prestito quando andiamo ancora in giro con Salamella


ah, ma da noi non verrà mai per 1000 motivi. 
e sinceramente non è quello che ci serve per me.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Agosto 2022)

*Sky conferma: Antony al Manchester sblocca Ziyech all'Ajax.*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Agosto 2022)

ribadisco: rinnovare Messias quando c'è questo qui che il chelsea lo vuole sbolognare a cani e porci,è di un grave allucinante. società veramente di polli


----------



## R41D3N (28 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ribadisco: rinnovare Messias quando c'è questo qui che il chelsea lo vuole sbolognare a cani e porci,è di un grave allucinante. società veramente di polli


L'equivoco è tattico perché Messias non è un'ala ma una seconda punta. Ha sempre giocato in quel ruolo o al massimo dietro le punte anche con discreti risultati. È un adattato in quel ruolo.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Agosto 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> L'equivoco è tattico perché Messias non è un'ala ma una seconda punta. Ha sempre giocato in quel ruolo o al massimo dietro le punte anche con discreti risultati. È un adattato in quel ruolo.


Tatticamente hai ragionissima, concettualmente e progettualmente é ancora più grave...


----------



## marktom87 (28 Agosto 2022)

Ma nn avete capito che nn centra messias nn l’hanno voluto prendere per diversi motivi 
Può esssre pure che a noi nn lo regalavano mentre all ajax si
Per esempio quello che è andato al brugges a noi chiedevano circa 13 milio a loro hanno chiesto 9 
Poi c’è un motivo tecnico che avranno considerato pure 
Questo qua al chelse a ha fatto poco e se nn l’ha no voluto alte sciare qualche motivo ce
In itali avrebbe potuto fare sicuramente cose buone ma per esempio in difesa nn torna mai 
Noi abbiamo la catena di sinistra per attaccare e la destra per difendere


----------



## babsodiolinter (28 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 2 NON dirigenti che passano l'estate ad ibiza anzichè sulla scrivania.
> Direte..."esiste lo smartworkinghhhh1!1!", ed infatti si vedono i risultati ottenuti in questa estate.
> 
> E che nessuno salti fuori con la storiella del budget perchè come abbiamo preso Origi a 0€ potevamo prendere anche un fottuto centrocampista a p0. Soprattutto visto e considerato che da gennaio (se non prima) era sicuro l'addio di Kessie.
> Ci toccherà soffrire ancora in un campionato che, con qualche acquisto mirato, si poteva nuovamente vincere con la pipa in bocca.


Ma la squadra che potrebbe vincere con il "cannone in bocca"(per rimanere in tema con il tuo avatar)
Chi lha costruita?
Se i risultati sono questi ben vengano le serate al dc10 ad ibiza..
Ho letto che ci dai (per chi è contento della squadra) l'obiettività di un sasso perché non smadonniamo per messias...
Dov'è la tua obiettività nel riconoscere(come ti scrivi) che con una proprietà di barboni(come tu scrivi) maldini ha fatto un lavoro straordinario in 2 anni portandoci addirittura a poter vincere "con la pipa in bocca"(cit.) Il campionato con un solo innesto anche a 0(come hai scritto)..?
Non vedo molta obiettività nei tuoi post sinceramente..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Agosto 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Ma la squadra che potrebbe vincere con il "cannone in bocca"(per rimanere in tema con il tuo avatar)
> Chi lha costruita?
> Se i risultati sono questi ben vengano le serate al dc10 ad ibiza..
> Ho letto che ci dai (per chi è contento della squadra) l'obiettività di un sasso perché non smadonniamo per messias...
> ...



Attenzione però,l'obiettività di un sasso non per la questione Messias ma per come è stato apostrofato Zyech.
Ora a quanto pare è diventato uno scarpone buono a nulla che ha avuto una sola stagione buona in carriera....nonostante fosse praticamente titolare al Chelsea, non titolare in una squadra del congo belga.

Il tutto detto da chi magari si bagnava per l'ingaggio di Origi, definito un "grande" attaccante (mai andato in doppia cifra in tutta la sua carriera) che ci tornerà utile perchè "in fondo era la riserva al Liverpool".
Ma come, snobbiamo un giocatore titolare (tra l'altro avendo Messias su quella fascia, mica salah!) e poi esultiamo per un panchinaro ?

Per quanto riguarda il discorso su Maldini io sono un "criticone" perchè voglio il meglio per il Milan.
Ho riconosciuto i meriti quando ha portato Hernandez ,Leao, Bennacer, ecc.ecc , ma per questi acquisti non deve vivere di rendita,e quando oltre a loro porta Billy ballo Tourè, Bakayoko, Pellegri, Messias, Meitè, Mandzukic, critico e anche pesantemente


----------



## babsodiolinter (28 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Attenzione però,l'obiettività di un sasso non per la questione Messias ma per come è stato apostrofato Zyech.
> Ora a quanto pare è diventato uno scarpone buono a nulla che ha avuto una sola stagione buona in carriera....nonostante fosse praticamente titolare al Chelsea, non titolare in una squadra del congo belga.
> 
> Il tutto detto da chi magari si bagnava per l'ingaggio di Origi, definito un "grande" attaccante (mai andato in doppia cifra in tutta la sua carriera) che ci tornerà utile perchè "in fondo era la riserva al Liverpool".
> ...


Sul discorso Zyech mi trovi d'accordo..
Ma magari,ma anche un asensio mi andrebbe bene...
Ora non mi far andare a cercare i post su leao,theo etc...
Dai che abbiamo uno squadrone fratello ed è grazie a questo staff...


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Anche questo andato. Oh ma mai uno ne prendiamo. Andiamo pure avanti con i due cessi sulla dx



Ma perchè vi auto illudete? Il marocchino era l'alternativa a CDK, arrivato il belga non c'è spazio per nessuno lo davanti. 

Dai va benissimo cosi, a destra serve uno di corsa, non uno come il marocchino che gioca solamente palla sui piedi, pericolo scampato credimi.


----------

